# New Bench



## Lord Nibbo

So I've started it, some may recall I asked what to build it with, beech was the most popular so beech was ordered. 

q


----------



## Simoli

Looks good so far. That thing is going to be heavy.


----------



## Pecker

Flipping heck That looks nice.
In another thread someone said amatuares often have better workshops then us pro's. You've just proved it! :lol: 

Wanna swap workshop :wink: ?

well done fella,

mark


----------



## gwaithcoed

Hello Lord Nibbo, Can't wait to see the finised project, but how come your workshop is so clean and tidy, mine always seems to resemble a skip,
   

Alan.


----------



## Lord Nibbo

q


----------



## davy_owen_88

>



Holy ******! Thats the biggest dog I've ever seen. It is a dog isn't it? Not a wolf or something  Beautiful animal though - I bet you don't need much security with a dog like that. My dog loves it in the workshop too. I think I'll need to buy him a pair of hearing protectors because I always feel bad kicking him out when hes asleep because I need to do something noisy. :lol:


----------



## DaveL

The delights of a shop dog or two. :lol: I thought our Samoyed was a bit on the big side as a lap dog but she is definitely more lap sized than your chap.


----------



## Kane

A Newfoundland if I'm not mistaken and from my experience getting sawdust in their coat isn't the main problem - it's the mixture of glue like drool and sawdust that makes the real mess!!!!

Lovely dogs mind


----------



## Richard in Smithville

Lord Nibbo":2vbdcsqq said:


> I own two and they insist on lying in the workshop amongst all the saw dust so just think what they look like when I don't sweep up. :lol:



You must have one really big shop if you have two dogs like that lying around


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Good golly! Your makes mine look like a toy dog. Of course she's half border collie. 

What a combination, too. Not only does she like to go into the water to help retrieve fish, she tries to herd them, too. :roll:


----------



## Lord Nibbo

q


----------



## SketchUp Guru

I think those dog holes are too small for your dogs. (ducking) Sorry.

Actually that looks very nice. Great work, sir. Thank you for showing us your progress.


----------



## Lord Nibbo

Dave R":zvmh5z9j said:


> Good golly! Your makes mine look like a toy dog. Of course she's half border collie.
> 
> What a combination, too. Not only does she like to go into the water to help retrieve fish, she tries to herd them, too. :roll:


 
The trouble with my two is when swimming they tend to herd people back to the beach, I think it's an inherited trait with Newfies. :lol:


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Yep. Just doing one of their jobs of saving people. It's hard to fault them for it, though.


----------



## Paul Chapman

That's looking like it's going to be a very nice bench, LN :wink: Are you sure that dog's not a horse :? 

Paul


----------



## PowerTool

Bench is looking great - see it's being made to the same scale as the dogs.. :lol: 

Andrew


----------



## Lord Nibbo

q


----------



## gwaithcoed

Hello Lord Nibbo, The project pictures are certainly worth waiting for, but the dog, lovely, oooooh I've gone all funny, where's me hankie :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Alan.


----------



## Lord Nibbo

q


----------



## RogerS

Nice looking bench...now you've gone and made me start thinking out redesigning mine  

How did you make sure that any wind was removed from your two sash clamps prior to routing the top?


----------



## CYC

Excellent job on planing with a router =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Lord Nibbo

Roger Sinden":3i04p9wm said:


> Nice looking bench...now you've gone and made me start thinking out redesigning mine
> 
> How did you make sure that any wind was removed from your two sash clamps prior to routing the top?


 
Hi Roger, If you look very very closely at the furthest cramp from the camera in the third pic that cross underneath the top you may just notice small shims under the long sash cramp , I actually placed four indentical spacers on each corner of the sashes and with two ally straight edges on the spacers I then took a sight and placed shims where I've already mentioned.


----------



## Lord Nibbo

q


----------



## Paul Chapman

Looking good, LN :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Lord Nibbo

q


----------



## Paul Chapman

Lord Nibbo":155z0aei said:


> I might rout the area where the record vice will be positioned to make the face of the vice (including wood jaw face) flush with the front face of the bench. Would anyone here recommend it being flush?



Not tried it myself, but the advantage would be that if you wanted to support a long piece of wood, you could have one end of it in the vice and the other end clamped to the bench using a holdfast, the colar of which would be fitted to the right-hand front leg of the bench. However, in your case this might depend on where the leg is in relation to the other vice. There are other ways of supporting the loose end of the board, which might make fitting the Record flush a good idea. Plenty of examples of this in the Scott Landis Workbench Book.

The bench is looking great :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Lord Nibbo

Paul Chapman":1qg0n73i said:


> Not tried it myself, but the advantage would be that if you wanted to support a long piece of wood, you could have one end of it in the vice and the other end clamped to the bench using a holdfast, the colar of which would be fitted to the right-hand front leg of the bench. * However, in your case this might depend on where the leg is in relation to the other vice. * There are other ways of supporting the loose end of the board, which might make fitting the Record flush a good idea. Plenty of examples of this in the Scott Landis Workbench Book.
> 
> The bench is looking great :wink:
> 
> Paul



Hi Paul,

Although I haven't designed the legs yet, my intentions are to make the legs at the front flush with the top and as you have suggested I can make dogholes down the right leg.


----------



## Paul Chapman

Lord Nibbo":241i0tvf said:


> Although I haven't designed the legs yet, my intentions are to make the legs at the front flush with the top and as you have suggested I can make dogholes down the right leg.



And if you make the dogholes 19mm you would have the choice of using dogs on which the end of the wood could rest, or the Veritas holdfast http://www.brimarc.com/home.php3?page=p ... c=G%201401 if you need a more firm type of clamping. The Veritas holdfast uses 19mm holes rather than a metal collar like the Record-style requires :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Lord Nibbo

Paul Chapman":1yg3hkph said:


> Veritas holdfast http://www.brimarc.com/home.php3?page=p ... c=G%201401 if you need a more firm type of clamping. The Veritas holdfast uses 19mm holes rather than a metal collar like the Record-style requires :wink:
> 
> Paul



I just got an email from Rutlands, they have the holdfast in their sale for £36.86 that's £5 cheaper than Brimarc, it still seems expensive though. Are they worth it?


----------



## Paul Chapman

Lord Nibbo":38iig6bd said:


> I just got an email from Rutlands, they have the holdfast in their sale for £36.86 that's £5 cheaper than Brimarc, it still seems expensive though. Are they worth it?



Don't know - I've only ever used the Record. Depends how often you will use it. If you anticipate using it a lot, their stuff is usually well-made. Frankly I don't use mine much, probably because there are so many other ways of clamping a piece of wood to the bench :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Lord Nibbo

q


----------



## ByronBlack

That is one gorgeous workbench! How much did it cost for the beech for a bench of that size if you don't mind me asking - I need to start thinking about my bench when the 'shop is finished.

Great progress, and I love the bears - erm I mean dogs


----------



## dedee

Here, Here, stunning work so far.
Are you working from your own plans?

Can't wait to see what you come up with as regards the legs and frames. Cupboards as well?

Are dogs that big really good as guard dogs? I had a mate who had 2 english bull mastiffs and they seemed to be the most gentle creatures around. If one sat on you knew it!

Andy


----------



## Lord Nibbo

ByronBlack":gd1y2sef said:


> That is one gorgeous workbench! How much did it cost for the beech for a bench of that size if you don't mind me asking - I need to start thinking about my bench when the 'shop is finished.
> 
> Great progress, and I love the bears - erm I mean dogs



Thank you for the compliment Byron. How much did it cost!!! Well it's a bit of long story. If you look at the very first pic, the one showing the great stack of Beech, it's actually twice the amount I ordered. From a sketch on a fag packet I calculated I could do it using 10 boards 2" x 8" x 9ft which is 10cu ft, minus 15% waste. Atkins & Cripps quoted £26 + vat per cuft
So I supose you could say £260 + vat = £305.
But I actually paid £450 for 20 cuft, ie the second 10 cuft I had cheap :lol: 

Anyway for £300 I reckon I'm winning hands down against any bought bench. :lol:


----------



## Lord Nibbo

dedee":1akgdbr1 said:


> Here, Here, stunning work so far.
> Are you working from your own plans?
> 
> Can't wait to see what you come up with as regards the legs and frames. Cupboards as well?
> 
> Are dogs that big really good as guard dogs? I had a mate who had 2 english bull mastiffs and they seemed to be the most gentle creatures around. If one sat on you knew it!
> 
> Andy


 
No plans Andy other than using sketchup and changing/altering measurements to suit as I go. 

As to legs I think it will be pretty conventional, just like any other bench, but I have been toying with the idea of placing runners around the top and just off the ground on all four sides and rebating them just to make it easy if I decide to make the area into cupboards. 

Guard Dogs :lol: No ways, mind you they might lick um to death, as for being gentle Newfies must be top of the league.


----------



## Fecn

That's looking lovely.. Truly fanstastic.

Keep posting the pictures - Seeing the whole thing coming together from a pile of wood on the workshop floor is a great inspiration. (or to put that another way - you make me jealous - I want to make one too)

Nice work.

Fecn


----------



## Lord Nibbo

q


----------



## Alf

Proper job, yer lordship. And still your workshop is immaculate! :shock:  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Paul Chapman

It just gets better and better - looking really nice :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Colin C

I have to say it is a very nice bench and it make me want to get my end vice and dogs finished :roll: :wink: or just make a new one


----------



## Lord Nibbo

No pics today, but I've cut the doghole in the tail vice and marked up where I'm gonna fit the record front vice. Pic of fitting that to follow.


----------



## Lord Nibbo

q


----------



## Lord Nibbo

q


----------



## Lord Nibbo

q


----------



## beejay

_Then I came up with the idea of lengthening it on the face vice end and instead of making the area a drawer, I could have a top swing open compartment with a 4" extractor fitting to suck up chippings and saw dust. What do you think? _

So far you've got a very nice bench. don't waste a lot of useful space with dust collection where it isn't necessary. Whats going to fall through dogholes in a bench to warrant a set up like that? I would use the space for storage and attach a portable vac to your power tools.
beejay


----------



## Colin C

Also from your design, make sure you have room for your feet under the bench  .

Seeing your bench is going to get me to finish my end vice and dogs :roll: :wink:


----------



## Lord Nibbo

Colin C":zd5zlmg9 said:


> Also from your design, make sure you have room for your feet under the bench  .



Good one Colin, never gave that a thought. 
 

I've gone for the shorter design, infact I've just sized all the wood and cut all the tennons. (pic to follow)


----------



## Mcluma

Lord Nibbo":dxp1qn8n said:


> Colin C":dxp1qn8n said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also from your design, make sure you have room for your feet under the bench  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good one Colin, never gave that a thought.
> 
> 
> I've gone for the shorter design, infact I've just sized all the wood and cut all the tennons. (pic to follow)
Click to expand...


no way back then he :wink: 

It's looking really good


----------



## Lord Nibbo

(Pic 1) All


----------



## dedee

That curve on the lower rail is a nice touch.

I think if I had gone to all the trouble that you have so far I'd probably want solid panels rather than ply. But then I've never built my own bench so what do I know  

Andy


----------



## Lord Nibbo

Well I did make up the panels from beech as Andy (Dedee) suggested.


----------



## dedee

That chamfering detail is excellant. It seems to me that you are constructing a piece of furniture that would look good in the house never mind the workshop!

Andy


----------



## Lord Nibbo

dedee":1cefwddv said:


> That chamfering detail is excellant. It seems to me that you are constructing a piece of furniture that would look good in the house never mind the workshop!
> 
> Andy



Thank you Andy, Nope it's gonna get used *Heavily*I do take pride in everything I do, but this bench is going to be a one off, never to be repeated. Ok I could have done more fine detail/design like dovetailing the ends of the tail vice or instead of bread board ends they too could have been dovetailed but as I've said it's going to get used, it's not just for looking at, I have the same phiolsophy about tools, I only buy a tool if I can't find any other way of doing a job, and all the tools I own have a use and get used.  OK the Record lathe, I still haven't used it yet in anger but thats a whole new learning curve to come and look forward too.  

PS.... I do have a Bosch electric hand planner I never use, well I did use it once, but it failed to do anything I couldn't do with any of my old Stanleys, and I only have a #3, #4, #5. :lol:


----------



## Lord Nibbo

The base is completed just a light sanding to go.


----------



## gidon

Really impressive stuff! Love all the WIP pics.
Look forward to the next installment ...
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## Wanlock Dod

Fandabiedozie bench  

The ply back took me a bit by surprise, but even if you don't put anything in it people still won't be able to shift it to see.

It really is amazing to see the quality of workmanship that has gone into this (planning on making myself a cheap pine monstrosity soon  )

Thanks for sharing the pics.

Cheers,

Dod


----------



## Lord Nibbo

q


----------



## Lord Nibbo

q


----------



## Paul Chapman

Blimey, even the chamfers on the legs and drawer fronts meet :shock: Very smart, LN :wink: 

Paul


----------



## NeilO

Hoffmann and Hammer, Sjoberg eat your hearts out.......

here at UKWF we have our very own Lord Nibbo......

where`s the order form??   

Smashing bit of work LN..


----------



## dedee

with initials like those I'd expect such quality.

Excellent. Those drawer chamfers leave me speechless.

Andy


----------



## NeilO

:lol: :lol: Ooops, only just twigged :lol: :lol: 

definately, with initials like that.... you would`nt expect anything second rate...

well spotted dedee...








I still want to know where the order form is????


----------



## Alf

Have you seen what LN charge for a workbench...?! :shock: :lol: 

Proper job, your lordship.  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Lord Nibbo

LN hmmm I suppose it could also mean Leslie Nielson (sp?) the American actor who in my eyes is a bit of a clown. :lol: cant think of any one else with those initials. 

PS.... Many thanks for warm appraisals, it's very much appreciated.


----------



## Lord Nibbo




----------



## seaco

Should be in a gallery not a workshop... :wink:


----------



## Colin C

seaco":j87ou9do said:


> Should be in a gallery not a workshop... :wink:



Have you seen how clean his workshop is :shock: :wink: , you could get your surgery done in there


----------



## WellsWood

As Will Smith says in Independance Day:

"Ive just GOT to get me one of these!!"

Absolutely stunning LN. Thanks to your thread I've been forced to price up 4x2 beech when I was in my timber merchants last week. I feel a credit card splurge approaching.

Thanks. Thanks a lot :x :wink: 

Mark


----------



## Lord Nibbo

MarkW":15ue02b0 said:


> As Will Smith says in Independance Day:
> 
> "Ive just GOT to get me one of these!!"
> 
> Absolutely stunning LN. Thanks to your thread I've been forced to price up 4x2 beech when I was in my timber merchants last week. I feel a credit card splurge approaching.
> 
> Thanks. Thanks a lot :x :wink:
> 
> Mark


 
It's cost about £400 so far, but I didn't plan on drawers in my original plan or making it closed in. Although I haven't wasted much, I guess much less than 10% I would price it getting prepared timber if I were to build another. I used sawn and I reckon I've spent half my time sizing and planing timber rather than just getting on building it.


----------



## Lord Nibbo

q


----------



## mack9110000

I can't wait to see the finished piece,the detail,the posts,the pics have all been "wicked" to quote my niece.
Thank you,Paul.


----------



## Lord Nibbo

Colin C":1p9iv07n said:


> seaco":1p9iv07n said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should be in a gallery not a workshop... :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen how clean his workshop is :shock: :wink: , you could get your surgery done in there
Click to expand...



Ummm has any one here watched "Myth Busters" on TV......?????........ it's all an illusion I'm afraid...............
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
A trick of the camera perhaps
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Here's a few of the edited out takes...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.



























Now what were you saying about clean enough for surgery? :lol: :lol: :lol:

I must add I have enjoyed making/photographing this diary of events it's something I've never done before. Lets hope we see a lot more on this great forum. :wink:


----------



## davy_owen_88

Those dogs sure are beautiful. By the looks of it you caught him/her mid-yawn in the first pic.

And talking of beauties, your bench looks nicer than some of the furniture I have in my house... :shock: 

Great job!


----------



## filsgreen

Fantastic Bench LN, however I wish you would find time to brush your dog  . Have we had a full tour of your workshop yet? And maybe a few more pics of your Newfies :wink: 

Phil


----------



## Lord Nibbo

davy_owen_88":2u2c3zh8 said:


> Those dogs sure are beautiful. By the looks of it you caught him/her mid-yawn in the first pic.
> 
> And talking of beauties, your bench looks nicer than some of the furniture I have in my house... :shock:
> 
> Great job!


 Yes he was yawning, it's about the most he does most days. :lol:


----------



## Lord Nibbo

filsgreen":5czfkq5d said:


> Fantastic Bench LN, however I wish you would find time to brush your dog  . Have we had a full tour of your workshop yet? And maybe a few more pics of your Newfies :wink:
> 
> Phil


 You want to see him when he hasn't been brushed. :lol:


----------



## MikeW

Been watching from the sidelines through this thread and I have to say that's one of the finest benches--the work and result--I have seen for some time, Lord Nibbo!

Lovely work. Great consistent details.

Take care, Mike
off to work on his ugly bench...


----------



## Lord Nibbo

MikeW":3hhic66r said:


> Been watching from the sidelines through this thread and I have to say that's one of the finest benches--the work and result--I have seen for some time, Lord Nibbo!
> 
> Lovely work. Great consistent details.
> 
> Take care, Mike
> off to work on his ugly bench...


 
Thank you Mike, I'm very pleased with a statement like that coming from such an accomplished perfectionist as you. If it is half as good as any of your saws I'll be very happy. :lol:


----------



## Lord Nibbo

q


----------



## PowerTool

=D> =D> =D> 

Excellent !

Andrew


----------



## Mcluma

*superb!!!!!!!*


----------



## NeilO

Pure Quality, LN.... :mrgreen: not that i`m jealous :^o


----------



## Paul Chapman

Great, LN - and it's been really nice sharing its progress =D> =D> 

Paul


----------



## Sawdust

Thanks for taking the time to photograph it as you went along and keep us all posted.

It's one hell of a bench and I have really enjoyed seeing how you built it.

Absolutely BRILLIANT.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## neilc

I just want to echo the above sentiments. Fantastic craftmanship.
=D> 
Neil.


----------



## bobscarle

LN. That really is a great looking bench and sure to give many years of service. Superb workmanship throughout. =D> I have enjoyed the WIP pictures. I don't fancy lifting it though!

Of course the only problem is that now I come to look at my bench...........Where can I get some beech........Drawers or shelves.........

Bob


----------



## Colin C

LN 
That is one *first class* bench and it will give years of great service using it =D> =D> 

I have to say that you later pic's make me feel a bit better but it is still much cleaner than mine :roll: .

Now you have it finished I will have to get my dogs and end vice finished 8-[ #-o :wink: 

Well done


----------



## ByronBlack

It's been a fascinating thread. Your bench is wonderful and shows some sublime craftmanship, i'm sure many of us aspire to be able to create something as nice!


----------



## mel

LN 
you can build me a bench any time :wink: 
first class


----------



## mailee

Your not really going to cover it in sawdust are you! :shock:


----------



## seaco

Now the difficult bit, you've got to use it! I'd be terrified of marking it...


----------



## Scott

Awesome bench yer Lordship! Well played!

Cheers


----------



## dedee

A thoroughly enjoyable thread LN and an excellent bench. Thanks for taking the time to share it with us.

Andy


----------



## Shultzy

What a superb and expensive looking bench, and yet from the commentary and pics it seems so uncomplicated to make. Just a point, I noticed that on the end vise, the right hand end block is on the outside while the left hand end is inset, any reason for this? I am going to make one so could you tell me the overall dimensions of the bench.


----------



## Chris Knight

LN,Very well done indeed! That is one super bench and I have enjoyed the story a lot. Excellent workmanship throughout. =D> =D> =D>


----------



## wizer

cor blimey... it's lovely! :shock:


----------



## Lord Nibbo

q


----------



## Anonymous

Nice bench nibbo
Thanks for taking the time to do the photo comentary
Just remember-dont do a steve maskery on it -just yet anyway!! :lol:


----------



## Shultzy

Thanks LN - the diagram makes it look clearer. The confusion arose from one of your photos, which seems to show the left-hand end cap of the end vise inside the top and side (or is it not in place in this photo. Can you let me know the dimensions of the base unit.


----------



## Lord Nibbo

q


----------



## Shultzy

Thanks LN - all is now clear. Can you let me know the dimensions of the base unit.


----------



## Lord Nibbo

Shultzy":159su7fe said:


> Thanks LN - all is now clear. Can you let me know the dimensions of the base unit.



The base is 38" long and is the maximum because of the two vices.

It's 20 deep which is from the front face of the top to the front face of the tool trough.

It is 30" high, with the top 4" thick that totals 34" and for me is the perfect hight for working on it.


----------



## bramers

I would love to build something like that myself one day.

Im sure you will have many good projects on it.

I have found that if you work with good tools and and in a good working enviroment your work reflects, and if it does then you wont have a minute to walk your dogs.

Exellent work not a fault to be found, the best topic i think ive read on here

Must be honest, after reading through this , thismorning i have been chopping this and chucking out to make way for some imagionary work bench that i cannot afford, but aslong as ive made room my mind can sleep.


----------



## devonwoody

What a super bench. (I was away when thread was active)

Could I be nosey and enquire what sort of cost the job came out at without ironware. 

I would like to make one and I reckon the wife might let me keep one like that in the kitchen or even the living room..


----------



## Lord Nibbo

q


----------



## Woodmagnet

Great thread your Lordship.


----------



## TheDudester

Fantastic bench LN. 

Now you can finish your tool cabinet  and I can build a workbench.

What are the dimensions of your workshop, if you don't mind me asking?

D


----------



## DomValente

Beautiful bench LN, well done.

Dom


----------



## Lord Nibbo

> TheDudester
> 
> What are the dimensions of your workshop, if you don't mind me asking?


 
I'm not sure exactly, I've never measured it 
Heres a pic taken 2 1/2 years ago before it was finished. 





It is a little bigger than a two car garage. I know it's nearly 20 ft from the doors to the back wall and all the walls have cavities. width wise there is three feet return to the left of the main door and about two foot return to the right of the doorway, so I suppose it's about 1/2 a car width more than a double garage and just a couple of feet longer than a normal garage. 

The entrance door to the far left of the front is a bricked off with another door into the garage (notice I keep saying garage :lol: ) This area stores swmbo's washing machine, drier and I have fitted wall cupboards to store things like glue, screws and other consumables. I suppose I ought to do a workshop tour some time (homer)


----------



## CarlC

Best of luck Lord Nibbo.


----------



## Lord Nibbo

DomValente":3q8cs2cz said:


> Beautiful bench LN, well done.
> 
> Dom



Thank you Dom, coming from you I take that as a compliment, but as you can see from this pic




It's getting a little abused or should I say it needs decluttering. :lol:


----------



## Slim

Wow! How did I miss this thread??? 

Stunning bench LN, If mine turns out even half as good as that I will be pleased.

=D>


----------



## devonwoody

To LN. 
Lovely dogs, are they pyrenees?

One of our neighbours has three and when they are walked down the road little doggies cringe


----------



## Lord Nibbo

devonwoody":cq0fe2bz said:


> To LN.
> Lovely dogs, are they pyrenees?
> 
> One of our neighbours has three and when they are walked down the road little doggies cringe



Newfies "Newfoundlands" Losos another forum member got a couple too :lol:


----------



## devonwoody

thats what the ones up the road are.


----------



## Gary

> "Newfoundlands"




Nice until you let them get wet! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I agree with the others, thats a first class bench.


----------



## seanybaby

Lord Nibbo":8ztbcvec said:


> Poly glue on first third of top only. Six dowels will allow for any movment.



Great bench LN  My next project is a bench, which will be very similar.

How do the dowels work for movement? Is the hole for the dowel bigger in the bench and the dowel hole on the breadboard ends same size as dowel? Basically having a slotted hole in the middle for movement. I take it the dowels go right through to bottom of bench.

My idea was to use a record vise instead of making a tail vise. If i was to use your breadboard design, would it be best to only glue the part the vise attached to, ie about 10"? Do you think that is a good idea?

I also notice your stand only goes as far back as the tool tray. Why did you not make it as wide as your bench?

Cheers


----------



## Lord Nibbo

Ah! I first thought someone was making a new bench.... You really been digging about in the basement to find this thread :lol: 

First answer re: dowels... you've answered it yourself, your assumption are spot on. Yes the dowels go right though. But all the holes in the top are a fraction of an inch nearer the shoulder cut, so when the dowel was hammered in it pulled the breadboard in tight to the shoulders. Plus they were all slightly elongated to allow movement. The holes in the breadboard are the same size as the dowel.

Lots of people have used ordinary Record type vices as an end vice. It's normal to glue only the centre bit of a breadboard end but I only glued the end near where all the strain would be using the tail vice i.e. the vice side.

The base is wide enough, it just didn't need to be any wider. If I had planned it to be an open bench or made it into cupboards then it may have been worth it but I knew I was putting the bench against a wall with just drawers so it's wide enough.


----------



## seanybaby

Thanks for the quick reply.

No digging, iv'e got it bookmarked, and it definitely deserves to be bumped. :wink: 

That sounds like good tip to make the shoulders pull up tight.

For the bottom of the tool tray did you just put a rebate all round and then screw it down? What about movement?

Where does the dust go that falls through the dog holes?


----------



## woodbloke

Seanbaby wrote:


> That sounds like good tip to make the shoulders pull up tight


...it ought to be, it's about 400 years old :wink: - Rob


----------



## Paul Chapman

Sean, if you are going to have a tool tray and if the bench is going to be up against a wall, it might be a good idea to make at least part of the tray removable. That way you can clamp things towards the back of the bench.

Cheers :ho2 

Paul


----------



## seanybaby

Cheers Paul. Thats one of the features on my undecided list, along with 10 others :lol:


----------



## woodbloke

Paul Chapman":3cmqlqdn said:


> Sean, if you are going to have a tool tray and if the bench is going to be up against a wall, it might be a good idea to make at least part of the tray removable. That way you can clamp things towards the back of the bench.
> 
> Cheers :ho2
> 
> Paul


Sean - as Paul rightly suggests, this is a good idea (and one of MrC's) and is very useful...I have a removable tool well on my bench which means that stuff can be clamped at the back of the bench, worth while incorporating in the design - Rob


----------



## Lord Nibbo

seanybaby":tycax139 said:


> Where does the dust go that falls through the dog holes?


 
Into the top drawer, Not a lot surprisingly :lol:


----------



## devonwoody

Helps keep the tools dry in the drawers.


----------



## Amrik

That is an absolutely brilliant bench.


Bravo


Amrik


----------



## filsgreen

I hope nobody minds me bumping this post, it certainly motivates you to build your own  

Phil


----------



## big soft moose

that is one nice bench - puts my new one (three bits of 18mm mdf glued together on soft wood legs) to shame

but what to the H&S people say about you keeping two black bears in the workshop ?????


----------



## Jez

awesome bench, i dont know how i never saw this thread before.

i plan on building a nice bench eventually, yours has definatly given me some ideas


----------



## Chems

Never seen it either, fantastic!


----------



## Lord Nibbo

q


----------



## white_sw

I've never seen this thread until now. The time has come for me to build my first bench and was doing a quick search.
WOW, what a bench if you can call it that. More of a work of art if you ask me. I certainly know what I am going
to base my design on.

Are there any Sketchup models / designs that could be shared to make my life a little easier ? I'm a Sketchup novice.
Only just learning basic joints.

Cheers,
Sam


----------

